# REVISED: Middle Harbour Squidding 14/1



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Going to try squidding in MH on Sunday morning before the wind gets too bad. Launch Roseville ramp at 5:30 and troll to seagrass areas beyond Yeoland Pt. If I get a couple I'll downrig and see if I can get blown away by one of the hoodlums of recent reports. Aim is to squid for as long as it takes though

Changed to Sunday due to wind Sat AM


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm keen Peril, just have to get a leave pass and i'll confirm.

Don't trust the BOM though and maybe i will squeeze in early Saturday if possible....

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck fella's 8) Calamari & beer mmmmmmmmmmm  

King fish steaks on the bbq mmmmmmmmmmmm  

 fishing Russ


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Just point em towards Peril and his Cobra when they squirt Paulb. :wink:


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Weather is clearing! C U guys at 5.30.

Might try that drop off that Lloyd reported on near the ramp on the way out (he got some nice flatties on hb) but i sure am keen to land my first legal kingie, so I too will persist with the squidding.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'd go too Peril but I have just been approved for a couple hours tomorrow morning so I'm going to try above the marina again at Bobbin Head since it's only 10 minutes away and protected a bit if the wind continues.

I'll be curious to see how you go for squid as I've never tried squid that far up before. It would make it easier to get them there though. Good Luck


----------



## CHOPCHOP (Jan 2, 2007)

im heading down to manly in an hour or so to get squid then of to north head then i might go to queenscliff bommy just after sun rise


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Tuco (Peter),

Different ramp mate. I was off the one at Tunks Park. Give me a PM and I will tell you where the drop-off is. Thinking about the Tunks area, the fish cleaning station by the ramp is probably the key to the area, fish scraps bring in the bait, bait brings in the predators.

The jetty at Tunks is the one place I know in Middle Harbour that you can reliably catch poddy mullet. The jetty is normally swarming with small mullet and bream, I would think that the bigger predators hold off the jetty waiting for the smaller stuff.

I have seen some cracking bream off the end of the ramp at Tunks, they appear totaly unfazed by the boat traffic so I would assume they are resident.


----------

